# Loose leash walking help (still won't walk at my side)



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I have been working with my 7 year old adopted golden for the past two weeks on loose leash walking. I am using the click&treat method. I am using an 8 foot long leash.

Whenever she pulls on the leash, I stop like a tree and wait for her to look at me, at which point she makes eye contact, and then takes a few steps back towards me. I then C&T.

What I do not know how to do is get her to come to my side? How do I do this? 

Is that the final step for teaching loose leash walking?

Every time I go out with her to practice, she seems to always forget not to tug, and as a result, walking is a chore with her and I usually just let her off leash to run around (I don't ever NOT act like a tree if she tugs and is on a leash). I have used the C&T method for other training commands and at least for "sit", she has understood quite well (and quickly). But for loose leash walking, she isn't getting any better, I don't think...


I would really appreciate any help! Thank you!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for adopting a rescue! When she stops and makes eye contact, are you going to her to give her treat? If so, then wait until she comes back to you, then reward. Hold a few treats in your hand, the one on the side that you want her to walk on. Start walking, as she follows along, click and treat,- in the beginning treat often, as she gets better, you can space out the treats. It will take some time and practice, but she'll learn!


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

Charliethree said:


> Thank you for adopting a rescue! When she stops and makes eye contact, are you going to her to give her treat? If so, then wait until she comes back to you, then reward. Hold a few treats in your hand, the one on the side that you want her to walk on. Start walking, as she follows along, click and treat,- in the beginning treat often, as she gets better, you can space out the treats. It will take some time and practice, but she'll learn!


Hey charliethree,

Thanks for replying!

When she makes eye contact, I just watch her and wait for her to walk towards me. Once she takes a few steps (either right in front of me, or at my side, but facing the opposite direction), I C&T. Is this right?

When I go out again for another walk, should I start from the beginning, i.e. start with her just looking back C&T, then eye contact C&T, then walk back towards me C&T, or do I stop where I feel she is reasonably comfortable (walking towards me)?


When you say "start walking" -- when are you referring to? And when do I C&T? Do you mean to do this at a new session, or after she walks back to me (after tugging)? What do I do when she goes in front of me? And finally, what do I do when she is pulling me?


Thanks again for your response. It is greatly appreciated!


By the way, this is what I've been following: ClickerSolutions Training Treasures -- "Be a Tree" Explained


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../99229-stubborn-pulling-driving-us-crazy.html

I posted a video there of an exercise that builds into loose leash walking using a clicker. This will help you teach him to come back to you. Start on a low distraction environment and build up over several weeks. Once you've got that down you can apply it to your walk. 

Teach him separately to sit on your left when you tap your left thigh. Take a step, sit, step, sit, etc. When you're on a walk and he pulls ahead, stop and tap your thigh and praise when he returns to your side. 

If you ever catch him looking back at you before the leash gets taut, click and reward. Repeat over and over. But do not reward if the leash gets taut.


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks... I just found your video in another thread. So, if my dog looks back at me and the lease is loose, how do I C&T? Do I run up and give a treat (I am afraid that would make my dog start running) or do I call her back to me?

So, how do I get her to turn in my direction, once she comes back (and I am ready to C&T)? And then how do I tell her to sit next to my side? What commands should I use? Sometimes--when she is still far in front of me and isn't coming back towards me after too long--I "whip" the leash slightly, and she will start looking at me and then walk back towards me. 

The step I am stuck on is getting her next to me (not a foot in front of me expecting me to C&T) and then getting her to face forward, to the left of me...


I'll watch your video again, but I would *really* appreciate answers to those questions.

Thank you!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

When she pulls, you stop and turn around, and give her a cue "this way"and walk away from her, once she catches up beside you and you are still moving, click and reward and continue on, one step -click/reward, two steps click/reward. You can hold some treats in your hand on the side you want her on to help keep her in position beside you, and so you can click and treat frequently. If she gets ahead of you again, cue 'this way' to let her know you are changing direction, turn around, and when she is again beside you click and reward while you are still moving. The idea is to reward the behavior you want - as long as she is moving along beside you, she gets rewarded. Once she gets the idea, you can reward intermittently - two step, five steps, three steps and eventually you can work up to half a block etc before click/reward. Work slowly, give her time to learn, it is likely she has had a few years to practice the behavior.
If you want your dog to 'work' with you on your left side, always offer the treats from your left hand held near your left side - she will quickly learn the location of the 'treat dispenser'.The 'click' from a clicker marks the behavior and your dog knows that a treat follows the click, so I would shorten up your leash to about 5- 6 ft - so she is not more than a two or three steps away from you and you can treat without too much delay.
Sitting beside you is a separate behavior she needs to learn before trying to incorporate it into you walks. Take her out in the backyard on leash, encourage or lure her to stand beside you, ask for a sit, C&T, take a few steps ask for a sit, repeat, repeat, gradually increase the distance before stopping and asking for the sit and in time she will 'offer' the sit each time you stop. Watch for it and make sure you C&T. then take it outside the yard, in the driveway etc, and repeat the steps. Once you are out walking, stop every so often, if need be ask for a sit - C&T, if she sits automatically, click and reward, bigtime! that is exactly what you want!! Even after it becomes 'habit' for her make sure you reward on occassion.

Try to not 'overload' with too much all at once, she will get frustrated, and so will you.


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah, so this method is for the _human_ to start walking, and have the dog follow? Every time she takes a step in your direction C&T, until she is always walking next to you?

Did I get that right?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

You don't want her to follow - you want her to catch up and stay beside you, so that while she is walking with you - you can click and reward. You can help her stay in 'position' right beside you by rewarding her every few feet while she is moving with you. If she gets out in front again, re-cue her with 'this way', turn around (she is now behind you) and once she gets up beside you again, and you are still moving, you can click and reward. You want to click/reward her ONLY when she is walking along beside you. Be patient, be consistent, and persistent, it will pay off in the end.


----------

